# HT thanks to poker



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Over the last couple of years I've upgraded most of my gear with poker winnings. Here's where I'm currently at...

Denon AVR-4308CI receiver
BFD 1124p sub equalizer
Sony CDP-CE235 CD changer
LG LRA-760 DVD recorder
SpeakerCraft ESC-1 cooling fans
Satellite receiver/PVR
PS3 320 Gig media hub
Paradigm Reference Millenia 200 for the main and surround speakers
KEF HTC3001SE center channel
SVS PB13-Ultra sub
Samsung HL-T5689S 56" LED DLP tv
Logitech 880 PRO remote
Logitech RF to Blue Tooth adapter
2Wire Modem/wireless router
Western Digital 1 Terabyte hard drive

The next tournament win adds another SVS PB13-Ultra to the system


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That is quite a set up from winnings from poker! Congrats!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Very nice indeed :T right where did I put those cards :scratch:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What happens if the other guy wins..........


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice setup! Maybe I should try poker, lottery tickets sure aren't doing it for me!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I call your bluff!
I dont have a poker face:innocent:
Nice setup Corock:T


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> What happens if the other guy wins..........


I go back to work and earn it the hard way:crying:


----------

